# HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOOD BARTER!!!



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2019)

On this day in 2011 Wood Barter was born!

8 years ago, the late great @Kevin had a wild idea to start a new website. I'm so glad he did. 
Thanks Kevin. 
And thank you to all the members who stuck around after he passed away. As the old saying goes, "The show must go on!", Thank you for helping keep this show alive.
Thank you all for discussing literally everything here you love and like/hate to love: kids, grandkids, pets, hobbies, work, accomplishments, the highs and lows of your life, completed works of art, logging the insanely beautiful stumps you find on the side of the road, spelling goofs, plans, traditions, and for buying and selling and bartering! You know, basically, The marrow of your life. 
Thank you ever so much for sharing it with us.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOOD BARTER!!!*

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 11 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes, Happy Birthday!

And thank you Marc and all of the other moderators and behind the scenes button pushers who picked up the pieces and continue to work everyday so we can continue to enjoy this little space in the cyber world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 7, 2019)

plus!!!!!! Thanks everyone Sellers, buyers, all the moderators for everything everyone does to make WB what it is!!! And Thank you @Tony for continuing to step-up because you have too to reach the knobs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2019)

Yep it seems like forever or yesterday.. quite a journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 7, 2019)

Woo hoo ! Woodbarter lives on thanks to all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drycreek (Nov 7, 2019)

Yelp a great big happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOOD BARTER!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday WB!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2019)

Happy Collective Birthday to the group! Many thanks to Marc, Doc, Scott, Greg, Ken, Barry. Andrew, Colin and Paul for keeping the lights on and the machines running! I can't think of a better tribute to Kevin than to see it still going and flourishing! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 8, 2019)

HB WB!!! Thank you, Kevin! Let the future continue! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 8, 2019)

Happy Birthday indeed. 

Didn't realize it had been so long. Makes me very glad that WoodWorkingTalk became so disgustingly commercialized that Kevin couldn't hold off any longer on his plan of creating WB and brought Daren (he and Kevin were mods over there) and a bunch of the rest of us along for the ride. We were all fed up w/ WWT and really glad that Kevin started WB.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks all!

We've got a great group of friends here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2019)

phinds said:


> Happy Birthday indeed.
> 
> Didn't realize it had been so long. Makes me very glad that WoodWorkingTalk became so disgustingly commercialized that Kevin couldn't hold off any longer on his plan of creating WB and brought Daren (he and Kevin were mods over there) and a bunch of the rest of us along for the ride. We were all fed up w/ WWT and really glad that Kevin started WB.


In the beginning we all came from WWT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 9, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> In the beginning we all came from WWT


Is WWT still around? Chuck


----------



## phinds (Nov 9, 2019)

Yeah. After leaving I never looked back but I didn't think to cancel my membership so I STILL get the occasional email saying someone replied to an old thread I was in. Only a couple a year and I ignore them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2019)

I came over from there too. But, @rockb referred me to WB when I was looking for some manzanita.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2019)

I was a little late getting here, took me 3 years to find it....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2019)

Tony said:


> I was a little late getting here, took me 3 years to find it....


That's because he had been building it on the bench, not under it....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes! Happy WB Birthday!
I remember getting asked to come over for startup while on WWT— think at that time had lotsa stuff going on so I didn’t come right away... should’a. Had gotten really chapped with their new mods, policies,....yada—- never looked back. This place has no equal — a great place to interact!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Strider (Nov 13, 2019)

Happy birthday WBers! I wish to meet the most of you some day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 13, 2019)

Don’t pick on the ones who can’t spell.

I joined in December ‘11
Where’s my go away $. 8 years of patiently waiting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2019)

Brink said:


> Don’t pick on the ones who can’t spell.
> 
> I joined in December ‘11
> Where’s my go away $. 8 years of patiently waiting.



Is that Morgan Fairchild?


----------



## Brink (Nov 13, 2019)

Tony said:


> Is that Morgan Fairchild?



on the left or right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## frankp (Nov 26, 2019)

I joined immediately but only posted a few times and then spent the first year or so on the WWChat (another WWT spin-off) for a bit. I think I even became a moderator, briefly, but that started going downhill as well with bickering and petty nonsense so I came over here full-time (or as much as I am full time). Very glad to have been an early part of this site and will continue to dip in when life allows it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 26, 2019)

Didn't realize how this site came to be. I too am a refugee from WWT. Although I spent many years at WWChat, and still occasionally post there, this has become home. 

I joined several years ago, looking for some info, but never became active until David Hill told me I ought to get my butt over here when I asked a turning question on another forum- glad I did!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Nov 26, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> We've got a great group of friends here!


Well, let's not push it too far ... we DO have a lot of people here from Texas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday WB!! What a great group to belong to!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

